# shedding



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i noticed my ball python was going to shed last fri, it was really dull in colour and its eyes where white, yesterday i checked it out and i was back to normal, same with today but there is no shed skin in the tank, is this normal my main concern is it feeding day and i dont want to feed it until it sheds or i get the a-ok from you guys. (this sometimes happens with my corn sanke but it doesnt take this long, it would have shed by now.)

thanks in advance

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

anywhere from 7 to 14 days after the eyes clear back up it will shed..no worries....keep it hydrated, and the humidity good....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

alright thanks, then there nothing to worry about and i will hold off feeding then


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You can always try feeding while the animal is in blue. That's not a huge issue, from what I've seen. All colubrids I've ever owned would eat just fine when in blue... Pythons, and especially ball pythons with their picky attitudes, may be a different story.

They're normally quite eager to eat after shedding though, I've found.

Is yours on live, pre-killed or frozen/thawed?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

blue .. is that what you call the stage when there going to shed then dont?

i fed frozen for at least 3 months then she stoped eating for 2 week i when to the pet store got a live ... went home tried a frozen didnt take it then throw in the live and she took i instantly and ever since then ive been feeding live (its been about a month of live i think)

dark FrOsT


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

In my experience with ball pythons, they have a tendancy for 'tough sheds'. I have found, that when reaching that milky eye stage, increasing the humidity during that time will help alot.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> blue .. is that what you call the stage when there going to shed then dont?
> 
> i fed frozen for at least 3 months then she stoped eating for 2 week i when to the pet store got a live ... went home tried a frozen didnt take it then throw in the live and she took i instantly and ever since then ive been feeding live (its been about a month of live i think)
> 
> dark FrOsT


'Blue' is the nickname given to the period when their eyes gloss over and look bluish and their colour lessens and becomes faded. Typically the stage before returning to normal for a short period and then shedding.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

alright cool thanks im thinking of just holding out and waiting for it to shed then feed it i dont want to take any chance, to have her die like that would just suck.

thanks for all the advice this far
dark FrOsT


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> blue .. is that what you call the stage when there going to shed then dont?
> 
> i fed frozen for at least 3 months then she stoped eating for 2 week i when to the pet store got a live ... went home tried a frozen didnt take it then throw in the live and she took i instantly and ever since then ive been feeding live (its been about a month of live i think)
> 
> dark FrOsT


I usually wait till my snakes are out of the "blue" before feeding them (although out of curiosity I have offered food when they are blue and they have eaten). I have read that some people use this
opportunity (after shed) to change their snakes diet (eg. from mice to rats, live to frozen).


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

SHE SHED YAY


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Its good you waited. I dont know if you feed your snake in a different enclosure or not, but if you do it isnt good to handle it when it is about to shed. This can cause irritation to their skin.

Feed that thing now.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya fed it today, i only handled it once when i noticed it was about to shed, i checked every day for its shed and nothing then yesterday i looked inside its hidebox and there was a ball of something ... pulled it out and it was its skin.


----------

